# Need some info on this Kicker 12c



## MBcourtsAndKickers (4 mo ago)

I've got this Kicker Comp 12c 8ohm and am having a hard time finding it's RMS rating. Looking to buy an amp to power it. IIRC back in the late 90's early 2000's I had a Soundstream Reference 500 powering 2 of these.
What wattage amp, and what type of hookup am I looking for? Would I want a mono amp? I've got an Audio Control 4XS crossover to go with this as well.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is a link to the manual for the Competition and Free Air subs.



https://kicker.com/app/manuals/subwoofers/competitionFreeair/FcMan.pdf


----------



## MBcourtsAndKickers (4 mo ago)

JPOSEY said:


> Here is a link to the manual for the Competition and Free Air subs.
> 
> 
> 
> https://kicker.com/app/manuals/subwoofers/competitionFreeair/FcMan.pdf


Thanks! So what I think I'm seeing there is 400watts at 4ohms. Which if what I think I know is right means at 8ohms it can handle 266watts. So that would make sense that when I had 2 of these speakers way back when, the 500watt Soundstream was a great match. So now I guess I'm in the market for a 250watt mono amp 🤔


----------



## MBcourtsAndKickers (4 mo ago)

...or a 2 channel amp with bridging capability if I can figure out the math with what would be compatible for this 8 ohm sub.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

The ohms of the speaker doesn't change their power handling. Ohms only changes the power output of most amps.


----------

